# "Sons of Guns" on Discovery Channel



## PoliticalChic

Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.  

I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.  

I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.

Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.


----------



## Sunni Man

Being ex military and an arm chair war historian.

I will watch anything concerning various weapons and armament.

So I have watched every episode and really enjoy the show.

But the owners daughter Stephanie is just a spoiled brat and takes away from the theme of the show.


----------



## Moon

Awesome show!  i checked out their website and some of the guns they've made on the show are available for sale, like the suppressed shotgun for $2600.


----------



## Anachronism

I happened to catch last week's episode as well.

Though I'm really more interested in Top Shots Reloaded which started last Tuesday. Second episode is airing tonight at 10pm.


----------



## JWBooth

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



What's not to like?
Its a show about guns.
Its a show about a successful small business that is dedicated to customer service.
Its a show about guns.
Its a show about a girl who is cute in a truck stop waitress kind of way.
Its a show about guns.


----------



## HUGGY

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



Whaoh!!!   I like the show...Doesn't everyone need to know how to assemble a machine gun?

BUT!!!!  Sorry PC .. the chick is not pretty or cute..or hot.   She is homely.  Extremely so.  She is nice and has a great business sense.  But the OVERBITE???  She reminds me of a farm girl that lived nearby our farm up on Orcas Island.  She was always trying to get me alone in her barn.  Scary overbite..  I still have nightmares about it. 

The suppressed shotgun is pretty cool!


----------



## Sunni Man

It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.   


btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.

Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.


----------



## HUGGY

Sunni Man said:


> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.



I disagree.  The "all hell breaks loose" theory on repelling an intruder or MORE intruders is highly over rated.  The shortened shotgun barrel provides an efficient close range kill.  The noise suppression is a big advantage in that you the defender of your space might not want to go deaf, even short term, while seeking out all of the perps.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Interesting to see that while you might like the show, you're not necessarily fans of Stephanie Hayden.  My husband concurs.  He thinks she's not that pretty either.  Here's an interesting interview with Stephanie if anyone is interested:  "Sons Of Guns" Star Talks Shop | Girl's Guide to Guns

Looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## HUGGY

PoliticalChic said:


> Interesting to see that while you might like the show, you're not necessarily fans of Stephanie Hayden.  My husband concurs.  He thinks she's not that pretty either.  Here's an interesting interview with Stephanie if anyone is interested:  "Sons Of Guns" Star Talks Shop | Girl's Guide to Guns
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's show.



I think women like her because she is partners with her dad and I believe many girls would like to get the appreciation and respect for her judgment she receives from her father. 

The Discovery Channel has been running a series of "regular Americans" with interesting and sometimes dangerous jobs focusing on the relationships of the real characters.  "Deadliest Catch" was good until the best captain died..  "American Chopper" was a train wreck just waiting to happen....it did.  "Dirtiest Jobs" is just soft porn.  EVERYTHING has a sexual connotation to the host.  "Cash Cab" is just a game show ..  The novelty has worn off long ago for me because I hate game shows.  The only reason I tolerated it for a minute was that there was no chimpanzee filled peanut gallery screaming in the background.

This gun show is cool because I like weapons but eventually some yahoo will copy and use the video "instruction manual" in his basement and build something dangerous...and use it.

DC will then get boycotted and they will have to pull the show.


----------



## Poppy

Sunni Man said:


> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.






I like the show but, Stephanie gets on my nerves too, her claims of knowing more about guns than most people that walk through their doors is BS. When a person has to brag how much they know in reality they know about a 1/4 of what they think they know.

Will seems like he knows his stuff, my only kick on him is he would be heck to work for with that smart mouth of his.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



It's the guns babe....not the bigguns. 

I like what they do with weapons.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



Business head yes, fire arm knowledge, not so much. I have seen 4 Red Jacket guns, 3 were shot guns built on an AK plat form. They are beasts for sure and fun as hell to shoot. The last gun was an AK that was built from a parts kit. It was a nice accurate (for an AK) gun. I am not a big fan of the show, but do watch it when they have something new and weird like the old Sharps  rifle with the coffee grinder in its stock. The flame thrower was cool.


----------



## Poppy

mudwhistle said:


> It's the guns babe....not the bigguns.
> 
> I like what they do with weapons.



Awesome avatar!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Moon said:


> Awesome show!  i checked out their website and some of the guns they've made on the show are available for sale, like the suppressed shotgun for $2600.



Thats a rip off unless it includes the cost of the NFA ticket too.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Sunni Man said:


> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.



And a suppressed weapon is not really all that quiet either.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.



We went in with suppressed weapons during urban warfare operations. Having a suppressed shotgun is one of those nice to have things when you're trying to kill the enemy rather then scare them.


----------



## JWBooth

Poppy said:


> I like the show but, Stephanie gets on my nerves too, her claims of knowing more about guns than most people that walk through their doors is BS. When a person has to brag how much they know in reality they know about a 1/4 of what they think they know.
> 
> Will seems like he knows his stuff, my only kick on him is he would be heck to work for with that smart mouth of his.



These "reality" shows from American Chopper to Swamp People to Deadliest Catch all seem to have the same scriptwriter. Some faux drama to make yet another day at work look interesting. This one uses the guns and craftsmanship, I'd rather watch this one.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

mudwhistle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went in with suppressed weapons during urban warfare operations. Having a suppressed shotgun is one of those nice to have things when you're trying to kill the enemy rather then scare them.
Click to expand...


Only in certain circumstances. We have a range here ware you can shoot them. They are still quite loud. Put it like this, if you shoot one in a house, everyone will hear it. And bullets make quite a bit of noise when they strike an object, and the action cycling is loud as hell to.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a suppressed weapon is not really all that quiet either.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been in an enclosed area with no ear protection when a weapon was fired off?  The noise alone can have a momentary disorientating affect not to mention the fact that you won't be able to hear for a while afterwards.  Any level of noise suppression in those conditions is more than appreciated.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a suppressed weapon is not really all that quiet either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in an enclosed area with no ear protection when a weapon was fired off?  The noise alone can have a momentary disorientating affect not to mention the fact that you won't be able to hear for a while afterwards.  Any level of noise suppression in those conditions is more than appreciated.
Click to expand...


I have. It is awful. I also have had an ear plug come out at the range (indoor) while a fellow emptied 30 rounds from a suppressed MP-5. Still a good deal of noise, damaging, but not near as bad as an unsuppressed weapon.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



Never heard of it...thanks for the recommendation...I'll check out past episodes (live TV sucks)


----------



## Stephanie

I like this show.

 I like all guns and shooting them is even more fun.

I also like the fact the star of the show is very patriotic..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Just watched an episode.
It could be a cool show. The guys need to be more comfortable with the cameras around, they need to just do what they do instead of trying to "act" like they do what they do.

 Like Pawn Stars...the early episodes were choppy..uncoordinated. And then the four guys got use to the cameras and now it is a great show.


----------



## mudwhistle

Momanohedhunter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> btw  A suppressed shotgun doesn't make a lick of sense for either tactical or home defense.
> 
> Because you want the loud blast in order to frighten or scare off your enemy/attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went in with suppressed weapons during urban warfare operations. Having a suppressed shotgun is one of those nice to have things when you're trying to kill the enemy rather then scare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in certain circumstances. We have a range here ware you can shoot them. They are still quite loud. Put it like this, if you shoot one in a house, everyone will hear it. And bullets make quite a bit of noise when they strike an object, and the action cycling is loud as hell to.
Click to expand...


Well, yes, but the less noise the better when you're taking down a target. Shooting suppressed weapons feels like shooting a bb gun.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

mudwhistle said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went in with suppressed weapons during urban warfare operations. Having a suppressed shotgun is one of those nice to have things when you're trying to kill the enemy rather then scare them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in certain circumstances. We have a range here ware you can shoot them. They are still quite loud. Put it like this, if you shoot one in a house, everyone will hear it. And bullets make quite a bit of noise when they strike an object, and the action cycling is loud as hell to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, but the less noise the better when you're taking down a target. Shooting suppressed weapons feels like shooting a bb gun.
Click to expand...


It is defiantly cool. Its a combination of a loud thump and clackety clack noise. I would like to try a suppressed AK like the one they built in one of there episodes.


----------



## mudwhistle

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a suppressed weapon is not really all that quiet either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in an enclosed area with no ear protection when a weapon was fired off?  The noise alone can have a momentary disorientating affect not to mention the fact that you won't be able to hear for a while afterwards.  Any level of noise suppression in those conditions is more than appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. It is awful. I also have had an ear plug come out at the range (indoor) while a fellow emptied 30 rounds from a suppressed MP-5. Still a good deal of noise, damaging, but not near as bad as an unsuppressed weapon.
Click to expand...


Must not have been very suppressed. The ones we had were suppressed MP-5s and it also cut down on the recoil so it was accurate as hell. 

But we always wear hearing protection. They have headphones that block loud noises but you can talk to someone and not have to shout. You can get em some places for around $20.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

mudwhistle said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in an enclosed area with no ear protection when a weapon was fired off?  The noise alone can have a momentary disorientating affect not to mention the fact that you won't be able to hear for a while afterwards.  Any level of noise suppression in those conditions is more than appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It is awful. I also have had an ear plug come out at the range (indoor) while a fellow emptied 30 rounds from a suppressed MP-5. Still a good deal of noise, damaging, but not near as bad as an unsuppressed weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must not have been very suppressed. The ones we had were suppressed MP-5s and it also cut down on the recoil so it was accurate as hell.
> 
> But we always wear hearing protection. They have headphones that block loud noises but you can talk to someone and not have to shout. You can get em some places for around $20.
Click to expand...


We were shooting an issue weapon of the Texas city S.W.A.T., sure, compared to a non suppressed MP-5 is is a whisper, but not so quiet as depicted in the movies. I am also not trained in the use of full auto weapons, they are and they are deadly accurate shooting full auto. The guns the shooting range has to offer are a suppressed HK-USP tactical and that is loud, a standard AK, and an M-4 standard. If you are ever in the Houston area, PM me and I will take you on a tour of destruction. Oh, and I cant stand the sound of gun fire. I wear mouse ears and ear plugs. I dont even hunt with guns anymore.


----------



## mudwhistle

Momanohedhunter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It is awful. I also have had an ear plug come out at the range (indoor) while a fellow emptied 30 rounds from a suppressed MP-5. Still a good deal of noise, damaging, but not near as bad as an unsuppressed weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must not have been very suppressed. The ones we had were suppressed MP-5s and it also cut down on the recoil so it was accurate as hell.
> 
> But we always wear hearing protection. They have headphones that block loud noises but you can talk to someone and not have to shout. You can get em some places for around $20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were shooting an issue weapon of the Texas city S.W.A.T., sure, compared to a non suppressed MP-5 is is a whisper, but not so quiet as depicted in the movies. I am also not trained in the use of full auto weapons, they are and they are deadly accurate shooting full auto. The guns the shooting range has to offer are a suppressed HK-USP tactical and that is loud, a standard AK, and an M-4 standard. If you are ever in the Houston area, PM me and I will take you on a tour of destruction. Oh, and I cant stand the sound of gun fire. I wear mouse ears and ear plugs. I dont even hunt with guns anymore.
Click to expand...


If you're firing inside a building you don't want to go full auto. You double-tap em. Two rounds in the head or center-mass and move on to the next target.

 I've never seen an AK suppressed. It's easy to suppress an M-4.

Usually you want something that will knock em down but not send bullets through a couple of walls so 9mm is a good choice. 5.56 tends to go all over the place. You might hit friendlies. Also, using a shotgun to take out doors use #4 or #5 birdshot, not 00-buckshot. 

I would love to go on a tour with you but figure the odds. It's been since oh, 90' since I've been to Texas. Went to Ft Sam Houston for phase 2 training. Drove through there a lot.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

mudwhistle said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must not have been very suppressed. The ones we had were suppressed MP-5s and it also cut down on the recoil so it was accurate as hell.
> 
> But we always wear hearing protection. They have headphones that block loud noises but you can talk to someone and not have to shout. You can get em some places for around $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were shooting an issue weapon of the Texas city S.W.A.T., sure, compared to a non suppressed MP-5 is is a whisper, but not so quiet as depicted in the movies. I am also not trained in the use of full auto weapons, they are and they are deadly accurate shooting full auto. The guns the shooting range has to offer are a suppressed HK-USP tactical and that is loud, a standard AK, and an M-4 standard. If you are ever in the Houston area, PM me and I will take you on a tour of destruction. Oh, and I cant stand the sound of gun fire. I wear mouse ears and ear plugs. I dont even hunt with guns anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're firing inside a building you don't want to go full auto. You double-tap em. Two rounds in the head or center-mass and move on to the next target.
> 
> I've never seen an AK suppressed. It's easy to suppress an M-4.
> 
> Usually you want something that will knock em down but not send bullets through a couple of walls so 9mm is a good choice. 5.56 tends to go all over the place. You might hit friendlies. Also, using a shotgun to take out doors use #4 or #5 birdshot, not 00-buckshot.
> 
> I would love to go on a tour with you but figure the odds. It's been since oh, 90' since I've been to Texas. Went to Ft Sam Houston for phase 2 training. Drove through there a lot.
Click to expand...


My only training was in the Navy. So minimal. I am no tac-master, just like to blow money and have fun.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were shooting an issue weapon of the Texas city S.W.A.T., sure, compared to a non suppressed MP-5 is is a whisper, but not so quiet as depicted in the movies. I am also not trained in the use of full auto weapons, they are and they are deadly accurate shooting full auto. The guns the shooting range has to offer are a suppressed HK-USP tactical and that is loud, a standard AK, and an M-4 standard. If you are ever in the Houston area, PM me and I will take you on a tour of destruction. Oh, and I cant stand the sound of gun fire. I wear mouse ears and ear plugs. I dont even hunt with guns anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're firing inside a building you don't want to go full auto. You double-tap em. Two rounds in the head or center-mass and move on to the next target.
> 
> I've never seen an AK suppressed. It's easy to suppress an M-4.
> 
> Usually you want something that will knock em down but not send bullets through a couple of walls so 9mm is a good choice. 5.56 tends to go all over the place. You might hit friendlies. Also, using a shotgun to take out doors use #4 or #5 birdshot, not 00-buckshot.
> 
> I would love to go on a tour with you but figure the odds. It's been since oh, 90' since I've been to Texas. Went to Ft Sam Houston for phase 2 training. Drove through there a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only training was in the Navy. So minimal. I am no tac-master, just like to blow money and have fun.
Click to expand...


"B" range......


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're firing inside a building you don't want to go full auto. You double-tap em. Two rounds in the head or center-mass and move on to the next target.
> 
> I've never seen an AK suppressed. It's easy to suppress an M-4.
> 
> Usually you want something that will knock em down but not send bullets through a couple of walls so 9mm is a good choice. 5.56 tends to go all over the place. You might hit friendlies. Also, using a shotgun to take out doors use #4 or #5 birdshot, not 00-buckshot.
> 
> I would love to go on a tour with you but figure the odds. It's been since oh, 90' since I've been to Texas. Went to Ft Sam Houston for phase 2 training. Drove through there a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only training was in the Navy. So minimal. I am no tac-master, just like to blow money and have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "B" range......
Click to expand...


----------



## 1968PAM

I love this show.,and its cast..That being said,you have to remember that these people are not trained actors. They are real people (with real feelings). Some of of you are extremely judgemental of a lovely young woman. How would you feel if someone said these things about YOUR daughter? My mother always told me " If you dont have anything nice to say about someone,dont say anything at all". I guess your mothers never taught you that... I'm just saying.


----------



## RangerJ

Will Hayden has to be the biggest jerk on television. I like the mechanical aspects of the show, and respect his craftsmen, but he treats them like dogs. I am on the verge of giving it up.


----------



## RangerJ

Poppy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the girl's strained cat scratch voice, combined with her haughty attitude, that grates on my nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the show but, Stephanie gets on my nerves too, her claims of knowing more about guns than most people that walk through their doors is BS. When a person has to brag how much they know in reality they know about a 1/4 of what they think they know.
> 
> Will seems like he knows his stuff, my only kick on him is he would be heck to work for with that smart mouth of his.
Click to expand...


I'm ok with Stephanie, although she does tend to brag too much, but he is a world class jerk, who claims to strive to be worthy of the best craftsmen in the world. I have an idea, Will, treat them like humans instead of dogs.


----------



## Mr.Nick

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



I don't watch much TV but I have a semi-crush on Stephanie.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



Been watching it for months.

Boobs and guns....great combination.

The girl is basically checking the box. You draw in the guys with the guns and the boobs keeps them coming back.


----------



## rolltide

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



  Thats why opinions arent usualy worth anything cause you are dead wrong on thinking that all these men are watching this show because of a pretty girl on .  Whenever you have a show about guns , building them and shooting them ,you are going to attract most men.


----------



## rolltide

Will hayden is a real jackass !  I love the show but am getting realy tired of watching his short temper and him treating his employees like dirt. I understand that he is the boss and i know that they respect him but that doesnt give him the right to say and do the things he does on the show . If he talked like that to me over and over again , i would have to tell him to go get $%#$@!!!!!!


----------



## oke10710

Momanohedhunter said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome show!  i checked out their website and some of the guns they've made on the show are available for sale, like the suppressed shotgun for $2600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rip off unless it includes the cost of the NFA ticket too.
Click to expand...




Its all a rip off! They modify guns, not MAKE them and the guns they use are out of Russia and dirty cheap(and that's how they shoot). They are making a killing. Buying those AK's and shotgun for 200 bucks each(and they are crap) and placing a 2 dollar suppressor on them and calling it a gun made by Red Jacket and slapping a $2600 price tag on it and folks think its American made. Saiga-12 is manufactured by the arms division of Izhmash, in Russia. I know how much they cost I was a former gun dealer. Its BS and Red Jacket ought to be ashamed to call themselves AMERICANS!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rolltide said:


> Will hayden is a real jackass !  I love the show but am getting realy tired of watching his short temper and him treating his employees like dirt. I understand that he is the boss and i know that they respect him but that doesnt give him the right to say and do the things he does on the show . If he talked like that to me over and over again , i would have to tell him to go get $%#$@!!!!!!



What the fuck is wrong with a god damn temper?


----------



## T2W

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.



Stephanie and Rob are married already..........I think she's preggers....huh....shhh


----------



## bigrebnc1775

T2W said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone watched this show?  It's about a gunshop out in the Bayou called Red Jacket Arms.  Last episode they featured a Congressional Medal of Honor winner and they fixed up a flamethrower for him and here was this guy who I believe was 80 getting all excited about using this flamethrower he had used in WWII.
> 
> I guess the draw for most men would be the attractive daughter named, Stephanie Hayden.  She's a raven-haired girl who has been handling guns since she was 7.  She's not just a pretty face, she's quite knowledgeable about guns and she has a business head.  Kind of the business manager of the storefront.
> 
> I was surprised this show already has 2 million viewers and it became so popular so quickly.
> 
> Next episode is on Wednesday at 9 pm EST by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie and Rob are married already..........I think she's preggers....huh....shhh
Click to expand...


I'm happy for them


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Red Jacket iS done they lost their FFL. they APPARENTLY LOST 5 50 CALS AND THE PAPER WORK


----------



## mckinzie

Who the heck is Rob? 

And I'm waiting to see if they actually got married. Kind of looks that way, saw traces of rings on their fingers in pics from the Vegas trip...


----------



## computerguy

I love this show.   The gun boards just rip it to shreds and they forget that it is entertainment and the producers and editors are the ones that put the final product together.  If Red Jacket didn't know what they were doing, there would be no show, no government contracts, etc..

The characters.   - 

Stephanie is a little hottie.   She is my cup of tea in many respects.

Chris - is a brat.  He is not competent and if he wasn't married to Will's daughter he would be canned.

Joe - good move making him a manager.

Will - needs to take herbal supplements only available in 15 states.

Vince - needs to own up and be man for dropping the ball on the gun shipment and walking out like a baby.   His hoarding of the SOCOM barrels and insulting Will by trying to charge $500 each was immature.  Sitting down with Will and acknowledging that he could have handled things better at the end and working with him on the barrels would have been a smarter business move.   I would not do business with him knowing he is like that.


There is some scuttlebut on other boards about Will losing his federal firearms dealer license or some other similar type license and others now hold the necessary licenses so they can stay in business.   Apparently Vince was one of those license holders that also left Red Jacket in a lurch when he left.

Just a few of my thoughts as I watched several episodes today.   Mods, if I erred in bumping this thread, my apologies.


----------



## Politico

It's a typical staged reality show. Mindless entertainment nothing more.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Politico said:


> It's a typical staged reality show. Mindless entertainment nothing more.



i always like it 

how a modified 223 can blow up a car 

in a big flame ball

--LOL


----------



## computerguy

Of course they do a lot of things for the sake of "the show".  Shooting the cars and other items will not cause them to blow up on their own without some pyrotechnical help.   Things like that are staged.   Just watching Joe run the CMC machine and much of the other grunt work would be boring.  The show does not exist to show us how to build guns.  Will even says that in the beginning of the shows now.  

But the difficulties of running a business, especially when your son in law is a class clown, is pretty real.

They have to make the show interesting.  If Steph hadn't gotten married to that clown, I bet we would have a lot more sexy shots of her.

and what is the deal with Steph and Chris wanting to start their own company?   Stab Dad in the back to start a business with a guy who cannot complete a project from start to finish?  If that happens, I predict the end of the show.


----------



## Politico

computerguy said:


> and what is the deal with Steph and Chris wanting to start their own company?



It called a REALITY SHOW. If they do a spinoff they they have TWO REALITY SHOWS.


----------



## jon_berzerk

computerguy said:


> Of course they do a lot of things for the sake of "the show".  Shooting the cars and other items will not cause them to blow up on their own without some pyrotechnical help.   Things like that are staged.   Just watching Joe run the CMC machine and much of the other grunt work would be boring.  The show does not exist to show us how to build guns.  Will even says that in the beginning of the shows now.
> 
> But the difficulties of running a business, especially when your son in law is a class clown, is pretty real.
> 
> They have to make the show interesting.  If Steph hadn't gotten married to that clown, I bet we would have a lot more sexy shots of her.
> 
> and what is the deal with Steph and Chris wanting to start their own company?   Stab Dad in the back to start a business with a guy who cannot complete a project from start to finish?  If that happens, I predict the end of the show.



it happened on American chopper as well


----------



## knife1

Kris is the most dim and annoying guy, whom I ever seen on a reality show!!!! 

Vince was the one and only gunsmiths at Red Jacket!


----------

